# at,on,in



## Semolilla

Hi a todos.
a ver si alguno conoce reglas generales para el uso de "at, on e in".

Gracias pos adelantado


----------



## micafe

Semolilla said:


> Hi a todos.
> a ver si alguno conoce reglas generales para el uso de "at, on e in".
> 
> Gracias pos adelantado


 
Bueno.. hablar de reglas en el idioma inglés es ser un poquito optimista. Sin deseos de ofender a nadie, porque quiero lo quiero mucho, pero es el idioma más ilógico que uno pueda conocer.

Para el uso de estas tres preposiciones sí hay reglas, aunque no siempre son claras para los hispanohablantes. Porque yo todavía no he podido entender porqué se dice:

*'she hit him IN the face'* en vez de *'she hit him ON the face',* 

o

*''what's ON your mind'* y no* 'what's IN your mind'*

pero después vienen y te dicen *'keep that IN mind'*. 

Lo mejor es grabárselas de memoria como yo sin pensar mucho. De todas maneras ve a este sitio que allí hay una explicación muy completa. 

http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/esl/eslprep2.html

¡Suerte!


----------



## mazbook

Hola Semolilla:





Semolilla said:


> Hi a todos.
> a ver si alguno conoce reglas generales para el uso de "at, on e in".
> 
> Gracias pos adelantado


Ejemplos:

*At - *lugar casi especifico

"His house was *at *911 Veracruz St."
"His arm was broken almost *at* the wrist."

*On -* lugar menos especifico también igual algunes veces de "en"

"He lived *on* Veracruz street." (U.S. English) "He lived *in *Veracruz street." (British English)

"The break was *on* the lower part of his leg."

"His book was *on *the table."

*In -* lugar casi especifico *y *dentro de algunes

"He lived *in *a house."

"The break was *in* the large bone *in* his forearm."

"His book was *in *the cabinet."

Espero que estos ejemplos se pueden ayudar.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

micafe said:


> *'she hit him IN the face'* en vez de *'she hit him ON the face',*
> o
> *''what's ON your mind'* y no* 'what's IN your mind'*
> pero después vienen y te dicen *'keep that IN mind'*.


 
*Mazbook,* hay alguna explicación lógica a estas frases que yo no veo? Si yo golpeo a alguien en la cara no es *'dentro'* de la cara sino en la *superficie* de la cara (a menos que le entierre un cuchillo.. ugh ).

¿La mente no está *dentro* de la cabeza? ¿Por qué se dice *'on your mind'*? 

Esas preposiciones inglesas son _'matonas'_ como decimos en Colombia. 

Habrá una explicación que me ayude a entender?


----------



## mazbook

Hola micafe:





micafe said:


> *'she hit him IN the face'* en vez de *'she hit him ON the face',*
> 
> o
> 
> *''what's ON your mind'* y no* 'what's IN your mind'*
> 
> pero después vienen y te dicen *'keep that IN mind'*.





> *Mazbook,* hay alguna explicación lógica a estas frases que yo no veo? Si yo golpeo a alguien en la cara no es *'dentro'* de la cara sino en la *superficie* de la cara (a menos que le entierre un cuchillo.. ugh ).
> 
> ¿La mente no está *dentro* de la cabeza? ¿Por qué se dice *'on your mind'*?
> 
> Esas preposiciones inglesas son _'matonas'_ como decimos en Colombia.
> 
> Habrá una explicación que me ayude a entender?


Pues...sí.  Espero esta explicación siguente es un ayuda.

"She hit him in the face." pero no  — Este no es suficiente especifico.  Pero el ingleshablante *puede* decir, "She hit him *right* in the face." — Lugar especifico y dentro (en inglés) de él.

"She hit him on the face." — Lugar menos especifico

"What's on your mind?" — Lugar menos especifico

"What's in your mind?" correcto pero suena mal — Lugar no es suficiente especifico.  Pero, "What's in *the back* of your mind." — Lugar especifico y dentro de "mind".   El significado es diferente.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Hola micafeues...sí. Espero esta explicación siguente es un ayuda.
> 
> "She hit him in the face." pero no  — Este no es suficiente especifico. Pero el ingleshablante *puede* decir, "She hit him *right* in the face." — Lugar especifico y dentro (en inglés) de él.
> 
> "She hit him on the face." — Lugar menos especifico
> 
> "What's on your mind?" — Lugar menos especifico
> 
> "What's in your mind?" correcto pero suena mal — Lugar no es suficiente especifico. Pero, "What's in *the back* of your mind." — Lugar especifico y dentro de "mind".  El significado es diferente.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Oh my . Estoy más confusa aún. Siempre he oido *"to hit in the face"* y ¿ahora me dices que lo correcto es "*on* *the face*"? - 

Lo de *"on your mind"* y* "in the back of your mind"* tiene más sentido. 

¿Qué quisiste decir con esto?: _"She hit him in the face." pero no  _

_**llanto**_ (a falta de un smiley que llore)


----------



## mazbook

Hola micafe:





micafe said:


> Oh my . Estoy más confusa aún. Siempre he oido *"to hit in the face"* y ¿ahora me dices que lo correcto es "*on* *the face*"? -
> 
> Lo de *"on your mind"* y* "in the back of your mind"* tiene más sentido.
> 
> ¿Qué quisiste decir con esto?: _"She hit him in the face." pero no  _
> 
> _**llanto**_ (a falta de un smiley que llore)


Esto es porque la palabra "face" es muy ambigua en inglés.  Puede ser un parte de una persona (lugar especifico) o un lugar en una persona que tiene muchos partes, nariz, ojo, etc. (lugar no especifico).  Intento explicar con ejemplos:

"She hit him in the face." — *a mi* suena mal.
"Where did she hit him?", el respuesto, "In the face." — suena bien.

Porque la ambigüedad, "face" es un mal lugar a usar en ejemplos de los usados de "in" y "on" en inglés.  Este es porque no lo usé en mis ejemplos primeros.

" pero no " = suena mal pero no es incorrecta. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> "She hit him in the face." — *a mi* *me* suena  mal.
> "Where did she hit him?", el respuesto, "In the face." — suena bien.
> 
> *¿Por qué? ¿la misma lógica por la cual se dice "what's on your mind" pero "keep in mind"? *
> 
> *Ay ay ay.... In my next life I'm going to study Hungarian instead..*
> 
> " pero no " = suena mal pero no es incorrecta. *Ok.. thanks*


 
¡Gracias por dedicarme tanto tiempo, Mazbook! . Creo que seguiré haciendo lo que hasta ahora: aprendiendo cada expresión de memoria en vez de analizar qué preposición debo usar.


----------



## lfeat

Hola todos,

De acuerdo con mazbook, pero la frase "What's on your mind? es jerga inglesa por/para? "What are you thinking?"  La frase no es literal, solamente jerga. Y golpear alguien "in the face" es similar.  

Porque se puede golpear alguien "on the arm, on the leg, on the head, pero "In the face, in the eye, in the stomach"  No sé por qué. No creo esos tiene reglas, en general.

A veces, inglés es muy difícil. 

saludos
lfeat


----------



## ginny_lunallena

nadie mencionó fechas:

para hablar de años: 
In 1998.. 

mes y día: 
My birthday is on July 22

Dia de la semana:
There's a party on Wednesday at Claudia's.


----------



## caballoschica

Mazbook, lo siento pero tu razón es ilógica.  

Ay, no sé por que decimos algunas frases aveces pero.....I'll give it a go!

"What's on your mind?" si, tu mente está dentro de tu cabeza, pero....creo que esa frase significa que está en tu mente ¡ahora!  Cuándo recuerdas algo, está "in the back of your mind"  Cuándo necesitas acordarte información desde tu mente, tienes que "bring it to the front." "On the TV" estás viendo la tele.  On, creo, es, "What is on top of everything else in your mind?"  "What thing is running through your mind right this second so that it's what the "TV" would "show"?"  "What is the thing that keeps showing?" ¿Cuál es la cosa más importante en tu mente?

She hit him right on the nose!  I would never say "In the nose," as it sounds like she wanted to pick his nose for him.  Gross.  A mí, she hit him on the face suena....mal...pero me suena bien la siguiente, She hit him in the face.  Where did she hit him? In the face.  

Keep in mind.....Remember.  Keep it firmly in your mind. Keep it buried deep in your mind for later use.  Not now, but later.  What's in your mind could be anything from the ABC's to Calculus to the name of your favorite painter to memories of vacations and so on and so forth.  

What's on your mind is right now.  Because that's what you're thinking.  What you're not thinking is what's in your mind.  Same with in the back of your mind.  You want to keep it there for later use.  

It doesn't matter with location and a specific location or not.  

You hit him in the face, on the nose.   I don't know why it's in the face instead of on the face, but it just is! Sorry Mazbook!

In the face....Maybe because it's such a significant hit, in a very vulnerable area, which is why we don't say "in the arm"  it's not too vulnerable or doesn't hurt too badly.  

IN GENERAL In/On/At

In- inside, in a place, in a house, in a bar, in a pub, in a classroom, in the woods someplace that has a sort of inside to it, in most cases. 

On- standing or riding or walking or doing something ON something.  Like on a sidewalk, on the street, on a corner, on top of the world, lying on your back, lying on your side, lying your head down on your pillow

At.  At the store, at the corner of, at home...in response to "Where are you?" I'm at......x location. 

Yes, What are you thinking is a good analogy, but not perfect.  I don't think it's a great way to explain it because, "What are you thinking?" could mean What?! You mean you want to do that?! Are you nuts?!  Or it could be like, "What are you planning?" Neither really is, What's on your mind? Maybe what are you thinking right now?  Or What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## caballoschica

ginny_lunallena said:


> nadie mencionó fechas:
> 
> para hablar de años:
> In 1998.. During, within,...There's a certain "boundary" that something can be "in" It's a whole year!
> 
> mes y día:
> My birthday is on July 22  on because it's a specific date and time.
> 
> Dia de la semana:
> There's a party on Wednesday at Claudia's. specific day, at a place. You may be in another's home, but it's when you're talking about where things are you say "at" at a certain time.  at ten o'clock.


----------



## lfeat

caballoschica,

Very good points!  But there are many curves to this such as 
" you get *in* a car, you get *on* a bus, *on* an airplane, *on* a train etc."

Unfortunately I'm not too sure of the rules, if there even are any that are hard and fast.  I think that it is a case where these idioms need to be memorized.  Though I do like your generalizations on getting them correct. 

lfeat


----------



## caballoschica

Yeah, most of these don't really have an explanation and have to memorised. I don't think it's possible to explain these.  I mean how the heck am I supposed to say why it's in the car and on a bus?  Although you're free to get in the car whenever you want to.  Buses, airplanes, and trains  have time schedules.  That probably has absolutely nothing to do with it.  But even if it's not the case, it's a way to remember those specific four.  It's like the acidity/basicity of a salt.  If it's NaF, you say it's basic because the Na is like it's from NaOH, but the reason it's basic is because of the F being the base of its acid and Na being nearly neutral because its base was so strong. My point is no matter how you remember it, as long as it works, it's a good thing  

I had to try and attempt an explanation.  And there's a reason why I said, IN GENERAL, not ALWAYS 

Gawd, I'm wordy tonight.


----------



## micafe

Just as I said... trying to memorize all of them is the best thing to do. Everytime I want to say an expression I haven't memorized yet, I normally use the wrong preposition!!! 

Why is it *'on the list'* if a '*list'* is like a closed space??? 

But then you go and say *'in the letter'*.

Aren't they two pieces of paper where someone wrote something?? 

Ay ay ay.. I think English was invented (or at least the prepositions) to make my life miserable.. 

I think I speak good English. I can write letters, I can hold conversations, even about complex problems... People say I hardly have an accent, but I can't use the right prepositions, something that is supposed to be 'basic' English, a subject they teach in the first or second lesson !!

**Crying again** I need a crying smiley...


----------



## lfeat

Well, just keep trying 'til you get it! lol I have the same problems in spanish. 

lfeat

The good thing is that us primarily english speakers won't "get on you" too much if you use the wrong one.


----------



## caballoschica

In the context of a letter.  On the list because a list can be infinite and things are added on and on..........try memorizing it that way.  I doubt it's the correct reason.


----------



## caballoschica

lfeat said:


> Well, just keep trying 'til you get it! lol I have the same problems in spanish.
> 
> lfeat



I feel ya!!!  My prepositions are crap in Spanish sometimes.  Otherwise, I can speak pretty well.


----------



## micafe

lfeat said:


> Well, just keep trying 'til you get it! lol I have the same problems in spanish.


 
 yep! lol


----------



## micafe

ginny_lunallena said:


> para hablar de años:
> In 1998..
> 
> mes y día:
> My birthday is on July 22
> 
> Dia de la semana:
> There's a party on Wednesday at Claudia's.


 


lfeat said:


> " you get *in* a car, you get *on* a bus, *on* an airplane, *on* a train etc."


 
These are the easy ones. I already know them.

What I'm saying is I know most of them but I don't know why they're used the way they are. So you can't rely on a rule when you want to say a new expression. That's what makes this so crazy. 

Well, it's a challenge and I love challenges


----------



## mazbook

Hola micafe:





micafe said:


> Just as I said... trying to memorize all of them is the best thing to do. Everytime I want to say an expression I haven't memorized yet, I normally use the wrong preposition!!!
> 
> Why is it *'on the list'* if a '*list'* is like a closed space???
> 
> But then you go and say *'in the letter'*.
> 
> Aren't they two pieces of paper where someone wrote something??
> 
> Ay ay ay.. I think English was invented (or at least the prepositions) to make my life miserable..
> 
> I think I speak good English. I can write letters, I can hold conversations, even about complex problems... People say I hardly have an accent, but I can't use the right prepositions, something that is supposed to be 'basic' English, a subject they teach in the first or second lesson !!
> 
> **Crying again** I need a crying smiley...


Everyone has some of it correct, even my comments aren't "rules", but just observations.  As an editor I can almost always say when something "feels" or "sounds" wrong, but many times I can't give you the rule (if there even is one in English.  English "rules" seem to exist to be broken.  Many "rules" have more exceptions than examples using the rule!).  Your question about "list" is a good example of this.

You can put something *on* the list, or you can say, "It is *on* the list."  But you also will say, "I found it *in* the list.", or, "I'm certain that it's *in* one of these lists."

The use of in and on is reasonably understandable when dealing with tangible things (see my first post), but with intangible things it seems to be purely what is customary in any specific dialect of English.  That's what makes English so flexible an *fun*, except when you're trying to learn it, of course.

Gracias para correjir mi español.  Necesito mucho.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Gracias para correjir mi español. Necesito mucho.


 
Gracias *para* *por *corre*j**g*ir mi español. *Lo* Necesito mucho.

Thanks a lot for all your effort, mazbook. It's not your fault. You didn't invent the language .

Crazier than that is the spelling.. but that's another story.


----------



## mazbook

De nada ¡Y muchícimas gracias por sus correcciónes, micafe!  Espero mi español está bueno como su inglés.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> De nada ¡Y muchícimas gracias por sus correcciónes, micafe! Espero mi español está bueno como su inglés.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
'*corrección'* lleva acento. *'correcciones*' no . 

_Espero *que* mi español *está* *sea tan* bueno como su inglés_

¡Gracias! Hago lo que puedo


----------



## geostan

caballoschica said:


> Mazbook, lo siento pero tu razón es ilógica.
> 
> Ay, no sé por que decimos algunas frases aveces pero.....I'll give it a go!
> 
> "What's on your mind?" si, tu mente está dentro de tu cabeza, pero....creo que esa frase significa que está en tu mente ¡ahora!  Cuándo recuerdas algo, está "in the back of your mind"  Cuándo necesitas acordarte información desde tu mente, tienes que "bring it to the front." "On the TV" estás viendo la tele.  On, creo, es, "What is on top of everything else in your mind?"  "What thing is running through your mind right this second so that it's what the "TV" would "show"?"  "What is the thing that keeps showing?" ¿Cuál es la cosa más importante en tu mente?
> 
> She hit him right on the nose!  I would never say "In the nose," as it sounds like she wanted to pick his nose for him.  Gross.  A mí, she hit him on the face suena....mal...pero me suena bien la siguiente, She hit him in the face.  Where did she hit him? In the face.
> 
> Keep in mind.....Remember.  Keep it firmly in your mind. Keep it buried deep in your mind for later use.  Not now, but later.  What's in your mind could be anything from the ABC's to Calculus to the name of your favorite painter to memories of vacations and so on and so forth.
> 
> What's on your mind is right now.  Because that's what you're thinking.  What you're not thinking is what's in your mind.  Same with in the back of your mind.  You want to keep it there for later use.
> 
> It doesn't matter with location and a specific location or not.
> 
> You hit him in the face, on the nose.   I don't know why it's in the face instead of on the face, but it just is! Sorry Mazbook!
> 
> In the face....Maybe because it's such a significant hit, in a very vulnerable area, which is why we don't say "in the arm"  it's not too vulnerable or doesn't hurt too badly.
> 
> IN GENERAL In/On/At
> 
> In- inside, in a place, in a house, in a bar, in a pub, in a classroom, in the woods someplace that has a sort of inside to it, in most cases.
> 
> On- standing or riding or walking or doing something ON something.  Like on a sidewalk, on the street, on a corner, on top of the world, lying on your back, lying on your side, lying your head down on your pillow
> 
> At.  At the store, at the corner of, at home...in response to "Where are you?" I'm at......x location.
> 
> Yes, What are you thinking is a good analogy, but not perfect.  I don't think it's a great way to explain it because, "What are you thinking?" could mean What?! You mean you want to do that?! Are you nuts?!  Or it could be like, "What are you planning?" Neither really is, What's on your mind? Maybe what are you thinking right now?  Or What are you thinking about right now?



For such a young person, you have a good analytical mind. However, one can say "in the arm" as well as "on the arm."  Would you say to punch someone on the arm? I wouldn't. Often the choice of verb can dictate which preposition to use. It's the same with nose. You might hit someone on the nose, but you punch him in the nose, gross or not.

I'm afraid that the non native just has to learn these expressions one by one.  As has been pointed out, English can be a whimsical language when it comes to logic.


----------



## mazbook

Gracias, gracias por las correcciones, micafe.  Espero que las correciones ¡no paran, nunca!

Todos estos son "*in* my mind"  pero cuando escribo rapido no las puedo recordar o usar. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## caballoschica

thanks, geostan.  There's a reason I'm a science major  I love to analyze anything from language to...whatever.

Anyways, yeah, you can say in the arm.  Sometimes when I think about things too much, I get thinking that what's wrong is OK. 

Yes, it is difficult to put logic with English.

And Mazbook:

Sí, es muy dificil recordar algo cuándo escribes muy rapídamente.  Tengo problemas con el español cuándo escribo rapídamente aveces.  Pero estoy mejorando en eso porque he tenido que escribir muchos ensayos en el español para mi clase de lingüística.  Estoy segura que vas a mejorar, y probablemente más rápido que yo.  Al menos vives en México y puedes practicar con el español todos los días.

saludos


----------



## mazbook

Hola cablloschica:

Tiene razón, puedo practicar hablar mucho (con mi esposa mexicana y mis cuatro hijos mexicanos), pero quiero que puedo mejorar para escribir más rapido y mejor.  ¡Es muy difícil por un pinche gringo viejo! 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Gracias, gracias por las correcciones, micafe. Espero que las correciones ¡no par*a**e*n, nunca!
> 
> Todos estos *son* *están* "*in* my mind"  pero cuando escribo r*a**á*pido no las puedo recordar o usar.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
I knew it, I knew it, I knew it... mazbook..!!!!!! you want to drive me nuts!!! . oooohhh I can tell.. 

Why is it *'in my mind'* and not *'on my mind'*??????

*Buahhhhhhhhh *crying really hard**


----------



## Feldan

Muy interesante esta discusión, las explicaciones están fabulosas. He aprendido más de lo que usualmente aprendo en una semana de clases de inglés. La mala noticia es que en los exámenes de ingles (Toefl por ejemplo) vienen muchas preguntas *capciosas* que tienen que ver con preposiciones.

What about these phrases i just picked from the Internet?

"if you are good *at* math .." "Women Aren't Good *in* Math . . . or Are They?..." "Women score much lower *on* math tests if they are first "

Micafe, te acompaño en el dolor.  

See you around.


----------



## micafe

Feldan said:


> Muy interesante esta discusión, las explicaciones están fabulosas. He aprendido más de lo que usualmente aprendo en una semana de clases de inglés. La mala noticia es que en los exámenes de ingles (Toefl por ejemplo) vienen muchas preguntas *capciosas* que tienen que ver con preposiciones.
> 
> What about these phrases i just picked from the Internet?
> 
> "if you are good *at* math .." "Women Aren't Good *in* Math . . . or Are They?..." "Women score much lower *on* math tests if they are first "
> 
> Micafe, te acompaño en el dolor.
> 
> See you around.


 
Gracias Feldan. 

Esta sí te la puedo contestar yo. Ambas frases, *"to be good at Math" *y* "to be good in Math"* son correctas. Puedes decir cualquiera de las dos, aunque normalmente oigo *"at"* más que *"in".*

La tercera frase, es diferente. Usas *"on"* porque esa preposición se refiere a *"tests",* no a Math: *How did you do on the test?.* 

Por qué se usa *"on"* con "*test"* pero *"in"* con *"letter"?* Eso se lo vas a tener que preguntar al oráculo


----------



## mazbook

Hola micafe:

Puedo explicar la lógica —si quiere— de "in the letter" pero necsitamos su oráculo para "on the test". 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Mamilix

No creo que esté bien sólo recordar como es una frase en Inglés :S
Porque uno estaría hablando sin lógica, es como en matemáticas, te lo puedes aprender de memoria, si, por ejemplo, 3 x 3 es 9, pero además de eso debes entender que tres veces tres es nueve, si sólo te aprender que cuando ves dos 3 y en medio un x es nueve no podrás hacer más cosas matemáticas difíciles, igual con el inglés, sólo que desafortunadamente ninguna institución, como la Real Academia de la Lenguua Española, ninguna regula al inglés y basicamente todos hablan el inglés como desean  Uno por ejemplo dice diferente la doble o de good que de door, Y.. ¿Por qué? Quien sabe, sólo nos aprendemos de memoria esa razón por ejemplo xD. Yo creo que nadie sabe el por qué..
Saludos.


----------



## caballoschica

es "to be good at math" no he oido nunca "to be good in math" ¿estás entre los numeros? creo que "to be good in math" es mal inglés. 

pero no hay mucha lógica en el inglés sobre las preposiciones. tienes que acordarlas.  si tienes una razón que te ayuda para memorizar, que bueno! 

y también, es decir on the math test porque test es el subjeto de la oración. 

anglohablantes nativos como yo, tienen que memorizar las preposiciones del español.

lo siento que no puedo ayudarte más en esta tema.... sé las preposiciones, entonces si no sabes una preposición, puedo ayudarte, pero....las razones... estoy intentando!


----------



## Mamilix

¿Cuántas preposiciones tiene el Inglés? Yo apenas me sé unas del Español y eso que es mi idioma nativo: a, ante, bajo, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, en, hacia, hasta, por, según, sin, so, sobre, tras. Me faltan algunas, alguien me puede decir cuáles son por favor?

Saludos.


----------



## caballoschica

bueno, voy a intentar a decirte todas, pero hay muchas.....

over, under, on, in, by, beside, next to, at the side of, in front of, behind, catty corner to (not used often), ahead (of), following, across, for, from, of, on top of, underneath, below, aboard, about, above, absent, after, against, along, alongside, amid, amidst, among, amongst, around, as, astride, atop, before, beneath, beside, besides, between, beyond, but, despite, down, during, except, for, inside, into, like, mid, minus, near, nearest, notwithstanding, off, onto, opposite, out, outside, over, past, re, round save, since, than through, throughout, till ('til or until), to toward(American English), towards (British English), unlike, up, upon, via, within, without.  
Phew!
But there are more!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_prepositions check them out here as I am too lazy to write them out.  

saludos


----------



## mazbook

Hola Mamilix:





Mamilix said:


> ¿Cuántas preposiciones tiene el Inglés? Yo apenas me sé unas del Español y eso que es mi idioma nativo: a, ante, bajo, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, en, hacia, hasta, por, según, sin, so, sobre, tras. Me faltan algunas, alguien me puede decir cuáles son por favor?
> 
> Saludos.


¡Son demasiados! Aqui es un lista con 31 que son más comunes:  http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/chrisfry/prepos1.htm, pero si quiere estudiar más, vaya a Google y busque    prepositions +English  .  Son muchos sitios para estudiar las.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mariente

A mí me dieron una lista y me dijeron que es arbitario al menos con el in y el at , asi que aprenderselos de memoria


----------



## mariente

Mamilix said:


> ¿Cuántas preposiciones tiene el Inglés? Yo apenas me sé unas del Español y eso que es mi idioma nativo: a, ante, bajo, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, en, hacia, hasta, por, según, sin, so, sobre, tras. Me faltan algunas, alguien me puede decir cuáles son por favor?
> 
> Saludos.


a, ante, bajo, con, contra, de, desde, hacia, hasta, para, por según, sin, sobre, trás.


----------



## Mamilix

El Español, por lo que leí en un libro, tenía cientas de preposiciones, pero ahora, supongo que somos más flojos, y vamos simplificando todo y nos quedamos como con 15, recuerdo que hace aproximadamente 10 años aún se usaba la preposición so, pero ya no más, igual con las demás.
Eso es lo malo, cada vez menos cosas tienen los lenguajes, jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## caballoschica

mariente said:


> A mí me dieron una lista y me dijeron que es arbitario al menos con el in y el at , asi que aprenderselos de memoria



sí.  tienes que aprenderlas de memoria.  pero no te recomendaría acordar todas las preposiciones en una lista.  Es muy dificil porque hay muchas.  Me parece que el español es más simple, pero sus preposiciones, no tengo un buen sentido aveces.  las preposiciones significan una relación entre objetos.  Entre es otra preposición español.


----------



## Mamilix

Las presposiciones son parte de los Nexos, los Nexos pueden ser de dos tipos, preposiciones y conjunciones.

Preposición: Corrió tras él.

Conjunción: Creo que no iré. Tengo hambre y sueño. ¿Vienes o te quedas?

Saludos


----------



## caballoschica

hay conjunciones en inglés también....son diferentes.....la lista de las preposiciones en wikipedia fueron preposiciones. No hay conjunciones allí.

conjunciones en inglés pueden ser:
and, or. for, but, yet, so, nor, but...and, not only.....but also, either....or, neither.....nor, whether.....or, .....

http://www2.gsu.edu/~wwwesl/egw/bryson.htm#COORDINATING check it out

saludos.


----------



## mariente

Si, la verdad es que el español es mucho más coherente. El inglés tiene muchas arbitrariedades. Lo mejor es aprender con ejemplos


----------



## Mamilix

Comparto tu idea 

Saludos.


----------



## johny

Please ,somebody help me.When can I write AT THE BEACH or ON THE BEACH.Is it the same between American and British English?


----------



## micafe

johny said:


> Please ,somebody help me.When can I write AT THE BEACH or ON THE BEACH.Is it the same between American and British English?


 
It's a shame none of the natives has replied to you. Maybe they don't know... lol.. and I can understand why.. it's not easy... They know how to use them but they don't know why.


----------



## mazbook

Sorry, I didn't see this until just now.  Hola johny and micafe,

The difference isn't easy to describe, as it's subtle.  "at the beach" usually means "physically being somewhere in very close proximity to the beach."  "on the beach" usually means "actual physical contact with the sand of the beach.  Here are a few examples:

"I'm going to be at the beach tomorrow." -  maybe just looking at the girls from the malecón, but to a native English speaker, that is "at the beach".
"We had a big party at the beach Saturday night."

"I was lying on the beach when I saw this gorgeous woman!"
"We're going to play volleyball on the beach tomorrow."

Hope this helps you understand the difference.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## i heart queso

Mazbook's explanation of "the beach" looks excellent to me.

from Geostan: 





> However, one can say "in the arm" as well as "on the arm." Would you say to punch someone on the arm? I wouldn't.


 Yes, I would. "Then I got punched on the arm..." hmm. I'm pretty sure... 

from Mamilix: 





> No creo que esté bien sólo recordar como es una frase en Inglés :S
> Porque uno estaría hablando sin lógica,



Obviously, you need to understand why you say the things you say. But what happens when something has no apparent logical reason? There are certain things you just need to hear a trillion times so that you say them that way.  There's no figuring them out.


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Sorry, I didn't see this until just now. Hola johny and micafe,
> 
> The difference isn't easy to describe, as it's subtle. "at the beach" usually means "physically being somewhere in very close proximity to the beach." "on the beach" usually means "actual physical contact with the sand of the beach. Here are a few examples:
> 
> "I'm going to be at the beach tomorrow." - maybe just looking at the girls from the malecón, but to a native English speaker, that is "at the beach".
> "We had a big party at the beach Saturday night."
> 
> "I was lying on the beach when I saw this gorgeous woman!"
> "We're going to play volleyball on the beach tomorrow."
> 
> Hope this helps you understand the difference.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Hi Mazbook. I think I understand the difference (sort of) and I may be able to use them correctly but more by instinct than anything else.. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## micafe

i heart queso said:


> Obviously, you need to understand why you say the things you say. But what happens when something has no apparent logical reason? There are certain things you just need to hear a trillion times so that you say them that way. There's no figuring them out.


 
That's right. A little example: how would I, as a native Spanish speaker, explain why we say "cuanto antes" meaning "quick"???? or "en cuanto" meaning "as soon as"????

There's no way to grammatically analize that. It makes no sense whatsoever. You just have to memorize it, period.


----------



## johny

Micafe muchas gracias por tu atencion .Yo soy de Peru .Pienso que voy a sacarme bastantes dudas con la ayuda de ustedes.


Hi Mazbook .Your explanation was very clear.Thank you very much .If I note your Spanish is wrong,I will correct you.Mazbook sometimes I found in books the following:SHE WORKS AT THE BANK AND SHE WORKS IN THE BANK Which is the correct please? AT THE LIBRARY OR IN THE LIBRARY?


----------



## i heart queso

johny said:


> Hi Mazbook .Your explanation was very clear.Thank you very much .If I note your Spanish is wrong,I will correct you.Mazbook sometimes in books I have found the following:
> SHE WORKS AT THE BANK  (this is her place of employment)
> AND SHE WORKS IN THE BANK  (this is the location; it's not said this way as often.  It could be: "where's Maria?" "Right now she's working in the bank..." (and not necessarily FOR the bank, entiendes?)
> Which is the correct please? AT THE LIBRARY  (usually said this way)
> OR IN THE LIBRARY?  in this case the emphasis is more on the actual physical location of someone; that they are inside the library



Mmm he intentado, puede que no haya quedado claro, a ver si alguien más puede darte una explicación mejor.  Saludos


----------



## micafe

Oooh las preposiciones inglesas.. nuestra peor pesadilla.


----------



## i heart queso

I think you're right, Micafe. Ever since I read this thread, I've been noticing all sorts of crazy things... not to frighten you... 

  We can do it!!!!


----------



## mazbook

Hola i heart queso:





i heart queso said:


> Mmm he intentado, puede que no haya quedado claro, a ver si alguien más puede darte una explicación mejor.  Saludos


Sus explicaciones son muy, muy buenas.  Pero un poco más.  Los libros, los periodicos, las revistas, etc. son "*in* the library and *on* the shelves."  Si no estan suficiente confundidos ahora, los empleados y los clientes ambos son "*at* the library." lo que escribió.  Otra "pero":  si habla con amigo enfrente de la biblioteca, y él pregunta, "Where's Jim?", la respuesta es, "He's *in* the library."    pero si estan en otra lugar que no es al lado de la biblioteca, la respuesta es, "He's *at *the library."

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> si habla con amigo enfrente de la biblioteca, y él pregunta, "Where's Jim?", la respuesta es, "He's *in* the library."  pero si estan en otra lugar que no es al lado de la biblioteca, la respuesta es, "He's *at *the library."


 
Thanks a lot my dear mazbook for confusing me a 'little' more..LOL 

I might -just might- one day use the prepositions correctly. Do you think the person who invented English prepositions was in his right mind????

I wonder if it was the same person that invented the spelling..


----------



## mazbook

micafe said:


> Do you think the person who invented English prepositions was in his right mind????
> 
> I wonder if it was the same person that invented the spelling..


¡Absolutemente, micafe!  Escribió la verdad.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> ¡Absolutemente, micafe! Escribió la verdad.


 
Qué 'verdad' más dolorosa


----------



## mazbook

Pero todos necesitan recordar, las preposiciones en español son ¡Què horror! para los estudiantes en español, también. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Pero todos necesitan recordar, las preposiciones en español son ¡Què horror! para los estudiantes *en* *de* español, también.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
That's our vengeance..) Along with 'ser-estar', 'por-para', and the subjunctive..


----------



## johny

Hi i heart queso and Mazbook.Thank you  for y0ur help.I know that hen means gallina in spanish,but I heard that gallina in english language can be gallina too.Is it correct or the person who said that is crazy?thank you very much in advantage.


----------



## mazbook

Hola johny:





johny said:


> Hi i heart queso and Mazbook.Thank you  for y0ur help.I know that hen means gallina in spanish,but I heard that gallina in english language can be gallina too.Is it correct or the person who said that is crazy?thank you very much in advantage.


I sure don't know where the person heard that hen can also be gallina in English.  The latin (scientific) name of the _Order _that includes chickens is _Galliforme, _which does lead to some adjective forms that almost *sound *as if they are *derived *from gallina, but gallina is NOT an English word.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## unicito

Yo creo que todo depende de dos cosas si estas estudiando ingles para ser profesor o traductos profesional si vale la pena meterse a fondo en estas discusiones si es el caso de solo hablar ingles yo creo que ellos cometen mucho mas errores al hablar que nosotros al hablar espanol en cuanto a reglas lasmimas personas algunas veces en la misma oracion para la misma situacion usan at, on e in a su antojo asi que, no creo que a nadie lo vayan a botar de su empleo por equivocarse usando at, on e in.


----------



## Loob

Prepositions and phrasal verbs - dontcha just love 'em.....

Sending sympathy to all students of English

Loob
(but just think about us and word order... and the subjunctive ... and false friends....)


----------



## i heart queso

unicito said:


> Yo creo que todo depende de dos cosas si estas estudiando ingles para ser profesor o traductos profesional si vale la pena meterse a fondo en estas discusiones si es el caso de solo hablar ingles yo creo que ellos cometen mucho mas errores al hablar que nosotros al hablar espanol en cuanto a reglas lasmimas personas *algunas veces en la misma oracion para la misma situacion usan at, on e in a su antojo* asi que, no creo que a nadie lo vayan a botar de su empleo por equivocarse usando at, on e in.



A lo mejor es a nuestro antojo, pero la verdad triste es que sabemos cuáles  usar, o sea, cúales no suenan mal.  A veces hay más de una opción, y por eso es muy difícil para los que intentan aprender usar las preposiciones.  Pero los nativos tenemos más libertad.


----------



## isabeljolie

caballoschica said:


> Mazbook, lo siento pero tu razón es ilógica.
> 
> Ay, no sé por que decimos algunas frases aveces pero.....I'll give it a go!
> 
> "What's on your mind?" si, tu mente está dentro de tu cabeza, pero....creo que esa frase significa que está en tu mente ¡ahora! Cuándo recuerdas algo, está "in the back of your mind" Cuándo necesitas acordarte información desde tu mente..[...]
> 
> hi!...maybe you can help me with this little doubt... birthday and christmas eve are holidays?... I mean... we use "on" with these 2 words..but aren't they considered as holidays?... (so "at" would be the right preposition)... please helpme with that!...thanks...


----------



## Loob

Hi isabeljolie, and welcome to the forums.

We'd use "on" for days:

"on Tuesday(s)"
"on my birthday"
"on Christmas Day"
"on Good Friday".

Hope this helps!

Loob

PS also "on holiday"


----------



## johny

Hola  a todos .¿Cómo se dice? I play soccer in the stadium OR I play soccer at the stadium.  I play soccer in the school OR I play soccer at the school.Por favor echa me una manito .


----------



## i heart queso

I play soccer at the stadium. I play soccer at school OR at the school. 

Como siempre, depende de lo que quieras decir... probablemente sea 'at school'.


----------

